# Vinyl siding question



## maxx (Nov 18, 2016)

Hi people. is it a common practice to remove gutters and install the aluminum fascia or leave the gutters on the house and slide aluminum fascia behind the gutters, Thank for input David


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 18, 2016)

If you don't remove you the gutters you haven't solved any issues.


----------



## maxx (Nov 18, 2016)

The only issue is it a common practice because I am having my home sided and think the gutters should come off so they can install the aluminum fascia up in the drip edge, then install the gutters. the contractor that I have said he just wedges it under the gutters, it doesn't sound right to me. Thank David


----------



## maxx (Nov 18, 2016)

long story short, having my home sided, contractor wants to wedge aluminum fascia under gutter but I thing they should take gutters off and install it in the drip edge, then reinstall gutters, Thank


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 19, 2016)

Doesn't sound kosher. if he can wedge them, they can wedge themselves out.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 19, 2016)

If the gutter is tucked under the drip edge there should be no problem to solve.  If the water is running behind the gutter now then it should reach all the way up.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 19, 2016)

Gutters don't run true to the drip edge because of the need to create slope for drainage.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 19, 2016)

Gutters need to come off to do this right no matter what he's gotten away with before.
Sure it will look OK from the ground looking up, but it offers no protection right where the wood is most likely to rot out from overflowing gutters, moisture trapped between the wood and the gutter, and capillary action.


----------



## VanMark (Nov 20, 2016)

You didnt mention if your gutters were fastened with hidden brackets or spikes.If its spikes the contractor probaly doesnt want to mess with it as once he pops them out,they wont hold as well when he nails them back in.


----------



## maxx (Nov 20, 2016)

VanMark said:


> You didnt mention if your gutters were fastened with hidden brackets or spikes.If its spikes the contractor probaly doesnt want to mess with it as once he pops them out,they wont hold as well when he nails them back in.[/QUOTE
> the gutters are screwed into the fascia, the fascia is in great shape as are the 3 year old gutters, the issue I see is time, it takes a little more time to take off gutters and then to reinstall them once the aluminum fascia is attached the correct way under the drip edge


----------



## VanMark (Nov 21, 2016)

He can then loosen the brackets off and then slide fascia in behind then refasten the brackets,if he doesnt want to take whole thing off.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 21, 2016)

That suggestion is just wrong.
That would still leave all the wood exposed above the hidden hangers exposed.
The main area where your likely to have wood rot.


----------



## VanMark (Nov 22, 2016)

joecaption said:


> That suggestion is just wrong.
> That would still leave all the wood exposed above the hidden hangers exposed.
> The main area where your likely to have wood rot.


What I was suggesting were they to loosen hangers off and put fascia behind the whole wooden fascia up to drip edge or to shingles.That way everything is covered. What would be wrong would be cutting the fascia short and just butting it up to where hangers are fastened.


----------

